# Oil Warning light after oil pan work...



## chuck1340 (Feb 18, 2010)

I bottomed out on my 2001 jetta and cracked the oil pan, about 1.5" crack. I took it off, had it welded and put it back on. The car runs great but my oil warning light and alarm keep coming on. I checked and thereis plenty of oil. I have been driving it like this for 3 weeks now and no problems just very annoying. 
Any idea's?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wires are'nt crossed to the sensors?


----------



## chuck1340 (Feb 18, 2010)

I dont have a sensor on my pan. Sounds like some years do but mine did not.


----------



## GitrDone (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (chuck1340)*

either you have a oils pan screen in you oil pan plugged up or a oil pump problem


----------

